# Tri-Coasta Korean Zombie 2.0 Shirt



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Tri-Coasta Korean Zombie 2.0 T-Shirt | MMAGearGuide.net

"The Korean Zombie" Chan Sung Jung's walkout shirt for WEC 51 against George Roop.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

sweeeeet


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice man, very nice, although prefer the first one  Gutted cos no one has it in my size although I am very very tempted to just got for a XL. Im about a 41/42 inch chest.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ive got two XL's left in stock Kes, so if you want one, id move fast coz i aint getting anymore


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

what colour marc?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

isnt this the third in the series


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I ****ing LOVE this shirt.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

anyone imported any of these yet ?


----------

